# Crc genx 10 help!! =)



## Glock87Coma (Dec 18, 2012)

I have just recently bought a CRC GENX 10 roller. My some what local hobby shop (Hobby Stop West, Toledo OH)has races every Sunday and I plan to participate as much as i can. I have only much delt with SC trucks not knowing much about carpet racing. I called the shop and got all the specs they consider legal. 

Motor: 13.5 T

ESC: 1S (Boosted)

Battery: 1S lipo

My question to all of you is what would suggest for each of these?

And if anyone has any tips or tricks for me that would be helpful member I'm the new guy at the track Shock oil wt? Spring rate? Body?

Thanks for everyone's time
Glock


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

for the esc you could go with the hobby wing 1s spedo its pretty cheap and you will not need a reciver pack and for motor and 1 cell its pretty much up to what brand you like or what the other guys are running my suggestion would be to talk to todd putnam he can help you out with both motor and 1s i have been using his motor in my 1/12 scale onroad car and its helped me win over and over rcspeedshop.com is his web site you can also find him on here


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

you can also find setups for your car on teamcrc.com they also have the hobby wing spedo for sale on there web site


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

They don't run 17.5 Blinky up there? I'm just saying this because 13.5 boosted is a little fast to start with if you've never ran a 1-12th scale on carpet. I would run the 17.5 to get started.... even if it isn't the maximum motor...the chances are you'll be in better control of the car... which is always more fun.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Eric - He has a GenX 10, not a 1/12 scale. The Hobbywing 1s ESC is solid, and no Rx pack or voltage booster required. Body - either the Protoform Sophia or Parma DB9 work well. Start with the kit settings.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Glock, even though they run boosted, you don't have to. Should you decide to go to another track like The Gate, they do not run boosted. Actually The Gate in Brunswick is racing this Saturday, you should try to make it there. Most of the racers there run the CRC car and can be a great deal of help. The Toledo track is so small that running boosted just causes heat and battery drain. The Detroit guys that go there do not run boosted and do very, very well.


----------



## Glock87Coma (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Glock:
Adam is right, get to The Gate and you will get all the info you need to get going with that car. Most of us there that run the CRC car and we have made some significant changes to it that make the car faster and smoother. At the R/C tech forum on the car you will see photos of it. 
To start out get the Hobbywing 1s, a Trinity D3.5 motor. Set the speedo in blinky mode and gear the car for a 3.0 rollout to start. In stock configuration use the green springs on the front and reds on the rear sides. 30 k lube in the damper tubes, 35wt in the shock and the red (CRC) center spring. One degree of camber, max caster, 10 degree reactive caster mounts, mid wheel base, mid track width and start with the front axles in trailing configuration. If you need more steering put the axles in line. Mount the servo in the rear position and the battery right up against it. The esc should be in line behind the battery and locate your components to balance the chassis side to side. That takes some work but is worth it.

That would be a base line setup.

Good luck


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I read thru the description rather quick....opps. I've been working on the kids 1-12th and had that on the brain. 
Joe is right about the Hobbywing....Castle is also a good option for 1s. But any brushless speedo will work with a RX battery. I would go to the Gate as well as HobbyStop ..both places have a helpfull group of guys.


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have used the Hobbywing 1s 120amp ESC and I love it!


----------

